# Just a question....



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

i've heard of a few rumors that the G22 can be converted in to a 9mm by just swaping out the mags and barrels to the G17 barrel. is this true? Does everything inside match up? I have heard 2 different sides, people saying you can do it and people telling me not to try it! I would just like the ability to convert to the 9 mm. Although before i do it i wanna make sure if it really works or not!
thank you.
Brandon


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

EeeGeeGee said:


> i've heard of a few rumors that the G22 can be converted in to a 9mm by just swaping out the mags and barrels to the G17 barrel. is this true? Does everything inside match up? I have heard 2 different sides, people saying you can do it and people telling me not to try it! I would just like the ability to convert to the 9 mm. Although before i do it i wanna make sure if it really works or not!
> thank you.
> Brandon


Yes it's true. Confirm with JR at Lone Wolf; he'll provide you the correct barrel. They have drop in barrel.

In my opinion, there's a reason why there's a 9mm ejector. If I were to PERMANANTLY convert my Glock 35 to a Glock 34, I'd change the Trigger housing unit and have a 9mm ejector, with the 9mm barrel. Another concern would be accuracy and sights...JR assures that nothing will be hindered if you just get the 9mm drop in barrel.

For now, my G35 will keep the stock barrel and later on invest in a .357SIG barrel...since the ejector is .40/.357.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Conversions are fine at the range. But for defense, I would not recommend it. Many times there can be some reliability problems.


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks for the info. it would only be used for range shooting as a 9. but i was just wondering if it was really possible. 
thanks again
Brandon


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mags are the same so I think all you would need is the bbl. The 22 was not designed for .40. Everything in that gun is 9mm, so switching it back would not be that major.


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Mags are the same so I think all you would need is the bbl. The 22 was not designed for .40. Everything in that gun is 9mm, so switching it back would not be that major.


Wait im confussed? im really new to glocks so im not to sure what you mean buy this? are you saying all the internals are 9mm internals?
sorry if im not understanding correctly.:smt108


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

EeeGeeGee said:


> Wait im confussed? .....sorry if im not understanding correctly.:smt108


That is ok. I've been a Glock certified armorer for 15+yrs and it confused me also.

The 40 mags won't hold all of the 9mm rds unless you bend the feed lips closer together(why bother). The G22 was designed for the 40. The ejector, extractor, firing pin and breach face are different.


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

HotRod9mm said:


> That is ok. I've been a Glock certified armorer for 15+yrs and it confused me also.
> 
> The 40 mags won't hold all of the 9mm rds unless you bend the feed lips closer together(why bother). The G22 was designed for the 40. The ejector, extractor, firing pin and breach face are different.


Ok well that helps alot. so im not even gonna bother. I'm just going to keep the gun as a 40 and learn to shoot with that! The only reason i wondered in the first place was because im gonna be going into the police academy soon and we will have to qualify with a 9mm, but if i'm sure if i can get use to shooting a 40 i can adjust to a 9mm when i need to.

Thanks again guys


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

*EeeGeeGee*

Don't get me wrong. You can convert a G22 to shoot 9mm with a conversion barrel and use the G17 mags. You don't need anything else, I've done it many times. I even have a G32(below) that I use a 9mm conversion barrel and G19 mags, nothing more.









But the post by "gunut" above is a little off base.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HotRod9mm said:


> That is ok. I've been a Glock certified armorer for 15+yrs and it confused me also.
> 
> The 40 mags won't hold all of the 9mm rds unless you bend the feed lips closer together(why bother). The G22 was designed for the 40. The ejector, extractor, firing pin and breach face are different.


Well then perhaps I am wrong... lol

I was told by an armorer that they just took the 17 and modified very little to make it a .40. Most everything is the same, like springs and most of the spacing. It was not a "from the ground up" type of job. I always though it was little goofy and I guess I now know why. lol

Thanks for educating me


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok well i have another question than. Is it true that all the frames are made from the same mold? meaning all the fullsize glocks have the same frame, the compact, and the subcompact? weather its a 9 or a 45?


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

No, the .45 and 10 mm Glocks have a bigger frame than the frame for the smaller calibers. Many people don't like the larger frame because it feels like a "brick". Some people make the same complaint about double stack 1911s as compared to single stacks. I happen to like the larger frames but my hands are bigger than most.


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

-gunut- said:


> Well then perhaps I am wrong... lol


No, not 100% just the way it was worded sounds goofy :mrgreen:

You are correct in that Glock used the G17, modified it for 40 and started testing. Tons of problems insued, broken frames, chipped extractors, pulled locking blocks and problems with the breach face. Then Glock redesigned everything so it would work with the 40 until the 357SIG came along then it started all over again. Now since '02 all 9mm, 40 357SIG and 45GAP receivers are the same.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HotRod9mm said:


> No, not 100% just the way it was worded sounds goofy :mrgreen:
> 
> You are correct in that Glock used the G17, modified it for 40 and started testing. Tons of problems insued, broken frames, chipped extractors, pulled locking blocks and problems with the breach face. Then Glock redesigned everything so it would work with the 40 until the 357SIG came along then it started all over again. Now since '02 all 9mm, 40 357SIG and 45GAP receivers are the same.


Thanks for the info! :smt023


----------

